# Metrte des fichiers sur le bureau de l'ipad



## chourose (18 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 

Mon père est très malvoyant. Pour qu'il puisse encore lire, nous lui avons acheté un ipad air. Évidemment, niveau accessibilité, tout est très différent de nous. 

Il a découvert que les fichiers .rtf étaient modifiables sans soucis, ce qui lui permet de varier la police, l'espace entre les lignes... 

Il a converti un certain nombres de fichiers de lecture qu'il possédait en .rtf. Ces fichiers sont numérotés de 1 à 135. 

Seulement son souhait serait de créer des dossiers avec à chaque fois 10 fichiers rtf dedans pour les retrouver facilement. Et chaque dossier serait sur le bureau (ou page d'accueil). 

Faire appel à une appli n'est pas évident car le menu reste très petit, et mon père a besoin d'une police de quasiment 100 (là, il a rtfwrite mais le menu est minuscule). 


Si quelqu'un a une solution pour nous aider, ce serait formidable


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2015)

Impossible a mettre sur le bureau. Mais tu peux voir avec un logiciel tierce. mais lequel, je en sais pas


----------



## chourose (18 Janvier 2015)

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. Maintenant, je vais pouvoir me concentrer sur une autre solution...


----------



## Larme (18 Janvier 2015)

Vous n'en parlez pas, mais avez vous activez tous les paramètres nécessaires d'Accessibilité sur son iPad ?


----------



## chourose (18 Janvier 2015)

Oui, mon père utilise abondamment l'accessibilité. Il ne peut lire que des lettres blanches sur fond noir et une grosse grosse police. Il n'a plus que 2% de vision et il souffre aussi de surdité profonde. On ne peut donc pas utiliser voice over. L'iPad est une véritable chance de pouvoir relire.

J'ai une autre question: est-il possible de mettre les fichiers.rtf sur ibooks?
Et pour ceux qui connaissent l'application rtfwrite, peut-on regrouper les documents par dossier?

Merci


----------



## chourose (20 Janvier 2015)

Je fais un petit up car c'est une question très très importante pour nous.


----------



## chourose (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Comme je le disais dans un autre post (qui n'eut pas beaucoup de succès,lol), mon père est très malvoyant .

Pour pouvoir lire, il doit pouvoir mémoriser l'emplacement de ses dossiers pour y accéder. Je sais que cela semble compliqué, mais le menu des applications étant trop petit pour qu'il puisse les lire, c'est le seul moyen pour lui de s'y retrouver (il est sourd aussi, donc on laisse tomber voiceover).

J'ai téléchargé bon nombre d'applications et je les ai testées et je n'arrive pas à en trouver une qui permette la création de dossiers ET la modifications du texte (agrandissement de la police entre autres). C'est toujours où l'un ou l'autre.
J'ai essayé Documents, fileapp, RTFwrite, Justwrite, file Manager, Totalreader...

Ce que je veux: pouvoir importer mon document d'un email par exemple, le modifier (l'agrandir), puis le classer dans un dossier. Tout bête ( a priori)!!

Merci à ceux qui pourront me filer un coup de main


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

chourose a dit:


> ...Comme je le disais dans un autre post (qui n'eut pas beaucoup de succès,lol), mon père est très malvoyant...


Et ce n'est pas en faisant un nouveau message... http://forums.macg.co/threads/metrte-des-fichiers-sur-le-bureau-de-lipad.1259997/#post-12834266 ...que ça ira plus vite. 

Les membres qui tenteront de te répondre le font en fonction de leur temps libre, certains ne pourront pas répondre, et c'est mon cas, mais il faut être patient.


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2015)

J'ai regroupé les messages.


----------

